# Papa John's CEO: Obamacare likely to raise costs, employee's hours being cut



## SniperFire (Nov 10, 2012)

Obama - crushing the little guy!

America gets what she deserves. 

' A day after Barack Obama earned a second term in the White House, Papa John's founder and CEO John Schnatter said the president's signature health-care reform law would increase his business costs and possibly result in employees' hours being cut.'

John Schnatter Papa John's CEO: Obamacare likely to raise costs, employee's hours being cut


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 10, 2012)

He's a pussy.


But I like his pizza anyway


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 10, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> He's a pussy.
> 
> 
> But I like his pizza anyway





You figure he should just man-up and take the financial hit?


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2012)

I bet HE personally wont take a hit. He'll cut as many employees as he can before he takes a cut personally. Most would do the same. It's the human way.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 10, 2012)

I figured whining about it makes him seem like a cry baby. 

Since when do corporations complain about costs going up to the public? Should I expect to read the Walmart CEO bitching about the price of gas to fuel their trucks? Costco going to demand I take interest in skyrocketing prices for uniform production?


----------



## Murf76 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh for fuck's sake, the guy is just being honest.  Nobody is going to take that kind of hit.  He'd have to be charging more than a fuckin' pizza is worth to cover all that health insurance.   Meanwhile back at the ranch, since everybody else's healthcare policies are more, as well as their electricity, and their gasoline, and their food, and every other goddam thing they need... they have less discretionary funds in their budgets to buy 30-dollar pizzas.

You people just don't get it.  Run, don't walk, to your nearest community college and take a beginning course in economics.  Of course, THAT's gonna cost you more as well, so....  enjoy the Obama economy.


----------



## rdean (Nov 10, 2012)

Sending people to the emergency room is such a money saver.  Let them die saves even more.


----------



## Greenbeard (Nov 10, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> He'd have to be charging more than a fuckin' pizza is worth to cover all that health insurance.



According to him, that's an additional 10 cents per pizza.

But since it's Papa John's, that might actually be more than the pizza is worth. Touche.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 10, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Oh for fuck's sake, the guy is just being honest.  Nobody is going to take that kind of hit.  He'd have to be charging more than a fuckin' pizza is worth to cover all that health insurance.   Meanwhile back at the ranch, since everybody else's healthcare policies are more, as well as their electricity, and their gasoline, and their food, and every other goddam thing they need... they have less discretionary funds in their budgets to buy 30-dollar pizzas.
> 
> You people just don't get it.  Run, don't walk, to your nearest community college and take a beginning course in economics.  Of course, THAT's gonna cost you more as well, so....  enjoy the Obama economy.



Of course he's being honest.

His costs will go up, and his business will find a way to offset them, like most businesses they will start with employees. 

All business do this when costs increase, they just don't normally make a big production about it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 10, 2012)

Obamacare seems to be bad based on the reaction of these businesses.


----------



## Glensather (Nov 10, 2012)

Of COURSE he's going to cut hours.
The corporate higher ups need that money to buy more cars, houses for all four seasons, and another private jet.

In all seriousness though, at least he's not outright firing people because Obama won. He found a compromise and people are just going to have to swallow it and move on.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 10, 2012)

How about he just put an "employee charity" pot at the front, and ask customers to chip in out of charity to make ends meet?

The right wing seems to think volunteerism works so well, that people would be more than willing to chip in to the cause without having to.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 10, 2012)

Obamacare results in a 13 cents increase in each pizza.


This guy is a dick, and his pizza sucks.  I would boycott him if I wasn't already doing so because of the quality.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 10, 2012)

Paying more sucks. There's a lot of people hurting as it is and to expect them to pay more isn't right.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 10, 2012)

The guy isn't whining about it.   He's telling it like it is and it totally sucks for the employees.   Obamacare is a job killing program, not health care reform.    Most the crap in it is just random taxes on everything from selling your house to hiring more bureaucrats and IRS agents.    It's a clusterfuck and will destroy the private sector.   They claimed it was seriously flawed, but that they'd pass it and then fix it.   It will never be fixed and shouldn't have been shoved through.


----------



## Glensather (Nov 10, 2012)

See, what gets me the most about what we now call Obamacare is that in its infancy, it was a great idea. Healthcare for people who can't afford GOOD healthcare.

But now it's this... this thing. Does ANYONE really know how Obamacare works?


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 10, 2012)

He was screwed either way.

Obamacare is awful, I have full confidence RomneyCare would have been just as shitty.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2012)

The thing is we don't want to be like Britain. We want to be freer and allowed to live our lives in peace without the government controlling us.


----------



## Glensather (Nov 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> He was screwed either way.
> 
> Obamacare is awful, I have full confidence RomneyCare would have been just as shitty.



Is that even an argument? Of course it would be!


----------



## SuMar (Nov 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I figured whining about it makes him seem like a cry baby.
> 
> Since when do corporations complain about costs going up to the public? Should I expect to read the Walmart CEO bitching about the price of gas to fuel their trucks? Costco going to demand I take interest in skyrocketing prices for uniform production?





Then he should keep his mouth shut and blind side his employees? Got it..


----------



## ThirdTerm (Nov 11, 2012)

Papa John&#8217;s Pizza CEO John Schnatter is pretty business savvy and the pizza chain is now offering customers the ability to purchase Swift&#8217;s new album and a large, one-topping pizza for $22 and fast-food chains are most affected by Obamacare and some companies announced a hiring freeze.


----------



## Glensather (Nov 11, 2012)

ThirdTerm said:


> offering customers the ability to purchase Swifts new album\



Welp, I'm never eating Papa John's again.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...





That is the funniest thing I have ever heard.  Fast food restaurants run on the least possible labor they can, because labor is their biggest expense.  He's just another pissed off person spouting off.  If he cuts his labor, his product will suffer and he'll lose customers.  That's not good business.  

Bottom line is it really doesn't matter anyway.  Papa John's Pizza sucks to begin with.  I'm still not sure how they stay in business.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't want this country to become a police state like Britain. Why would anyone wish that?


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...


Wow, he's a Romney supporter. What a surprise.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...



Plenty of other business that deliver shitty pizza. I never liked Johns anyways.

Also, here's a question, why didn't he just raise his pizza's cost by 50 cents to cover employee healthcare before? 

Tell you why, because they don't actually give a shit. He also claimed that Obamacare costs the company about 12 cents or so per pizza, and he's raising it by 50 cents just because he's a spoiled asshole.


----------



## Murf76 (Nov 11, 2012)

Glensather said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> > offering customers the ability to purchase Swifts new album\
> ...



What the fuck did you guys think?  Did you think we were all lying when we told you this would happen?   You just CAN'T be that fucking naive and immature.  Obamacare is a nightmare to read, but it's all there in black and white.  This whole thing was designed to funnel down to the "public option" and destroy both private insurance and employer coverage.  When the "public option" was removed, it funnels down to nothing.  Democrats figure that the ensuing public outcry would usher in socialist medicine.  THAT's the plan.... big fucking mess, and then whiny citizens begging for relief.

Ridiculous that you idiots don't know this.  It's YOUR goddam plan after all.


----------



## Murf76 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh... and one more thing...   All those other guys are going to raise the price of their pies too, as well as cutting hours.  The only difference is that they might or might not tell you why.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Oh... and one more thing...   All those other guys are going to raise the price of their pies too, as well as cutting hours.  The only difference is that they might or might not tell you why.



I eagerly await the companies that will lower their prices just to spite them and get their business.


----------



## Glensather (Nov 11, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Glensather said:
> 
> 
> > ThirdTerm said:
> ...



...I was just trying to be funny.


----------



## onthedl (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little-minded guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...



"America gets what she deserves. "  What a good citizen you are.  Is this how you approach life's challenges?

Check the Papa John website.  Here's what's up at P.J.'s (copied directly from the website):

*Every week of the NFL season, were giving
away 120,000 FREE PIZZAS to Papa Rewards
members. Thats 17 weeks of FREE PIZZA! So,
enroll in Papa Rewards today because you*
*could win a FREE PIZZA this NFL season.*

And if you care to research this, also check out the 10/31/2012 3rd quarter profits both nationally and internationally.  He spending millions and millions of dollars to give away crappy pizza and advertise it excessively, but not interested in letting employees know he is committed to job retention and growth.  Gloom, doom and  putting it out in Press Releases. Go, team!


----------



## Nole (Nov 11, 2012)

when the class of people who do have the funds to build and maintain a growing private enterprise start holding the middle class hostage with shit like this Papa's John's nonsense were all screwed.

From a business POV, Pappa Johns motives are a bad business move and could come back and bite his franchise. And secondly, their pizza sucks, maybe thats why he has to cut jobs. Horrid product.


----------



## editec (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree with Nole, here.

What this guy is doing might be good politics but it's bad business for a company that deals with the general public to alienate half the population by making dramatic political statements like "I'm firing employees because I don'[t like our government".

If I were a shareholder of that company I'd be pretty damned pissed.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Nov 11, 2012)

Poor baby.  He has a lot of expenses with his 40,000 sq. ft. castle.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, if you believe their website, you'd think they already provide plenty of benefits:

*Shift Leader, Manager Designate and Restaurant Team Member Benefits

Part-time team members (shift leaders, drivers & team members) are eligible to participate in the following programs: 

Health, Future and Life Benefits


Medical and EAP Insurance 
Dental Insurance 
Vision Insurance 
Short-Term Disability 
Hospital Indemnity Insurance 
401(k) Plan 
Paid Vacation 
Term Life and Accidental Death and Dismemberment Insurance 
Employee Perks


Direct Deposit 
Weekly Paychecks 
Flexible Hours 
Pizza Discounts 
Training and Recognition Programs 
Drivers are also eligible for: Tips and daily cash payout for mileage reimbursement *

Better Benefits: Papa John's Restaurants | Papa John's: Better Ingredients. Better Pizza.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Peyton Manning just bought 21 PJ franchises.

Peyton Manning invests in 21 Denver Papa John's pizza shops - ESPN


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 11, 2012)

...So I'll say the obvious thing. Obamacare is financially fucking his company yet he's pledging to give away 2 million free pizzas ($20 million in pizza) this football season. Financial fucking genius running that company.


----------



## jan (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...




Hmmmmm...remind me not to eat at Papa John's...God, I hate whinners!


----------



## konradv (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...



Are you sure it's because of Obamacare or is it because they put out a shitty product and people are getting wise?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

January 16, 2009, Papa John stock price (PZZA)

16.90

November 9, 2012

49.62

...the company's stock has tripled since Obama became president, and he's complaining about Obama?

He should come here and post.  He'd fit right in with the rest of the 'nuts.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Obamacare results in a 13 cents increase in each pizza.*
> 
> 
> This guy is a dick, and his pizza sucks.  I would boycott him if I wasn't already doing so because of the quality.




No, it won't.

This is what you don't get. 

He will avoid that cost by cutting hours and making the underclass that works for him produce more.

But Suzie the dough slinger voted for this.  She needs to buckle down and work harder for less.


Back to work!   chop chop


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Obamacare results in a 13 cents increase in each pizza.*
> ...



Why hasn't he done that already?  Has he been intentionally running inefficient businesses?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> January 16, 2009, Papa John stock price (PZZA)
> 
> 16.90
> 
> ...



Oh, and in case you're wondering, Papa John stock was at about 12 bucks when Bush took office, so,

40% increase during Bush's 8 years.

200% increase during Obama's 4 years.

This CEO should be on his knees every night thanking the baby Jesus for Obama's election.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Obamacare was not to be fully implemented, and the punishment it delivers to our most vulnerable working poor, until after the '12 election

If you don't know such basics, why are you even posting?


----------



## konradv (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Obamacare results in a 13 cents increase in each pizza.*
> ...



That's the Republican solution, work for less and turn us into a third world country?!?!  Sure they want to run on that platform?  Unless the aim is to become a permanent minority party.  Lots of Republicans stayed home this time.  How many more will next time, when they have to work three jobs to make ends meet?


----------



## zeke (Nov 11, 2012)

This guy is the next best hope that REthugs have to win the White House. He saw how well Herman the Pizza Man Cain did and has decided that he is the man to win the WH.

What is really funny is hearing how the asshole  Snipper talks like they give a flying fuk about the "pizza slinger" making less money. Funny fuking shit right there.

Hey snipper. The pizza makers, they don't pay no federal income tax. How you like that? You still worried about them? We know how you hate those working tax cheats. Leaving you and all your kind to foot all the bills.\

But now you want to sound all compassionate for the minimum wage worker. 

Hey snipe, you figure out why the ultra rich are paying all those income taxes yet? Is it because of all the income and wealth they control? Does that have ANYTHING to do with the taxes they pay? If you make more and more money, don't you have to pay more and more income tax? No in your warped world I take it.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

You know those 23 pizzas an hour you used to make, Suzie?

Well, now you must make 26. 

Back to work. 


chop chop


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



If your insight was worth 2 cents, Romney would be president.

You're implying that Papa John's can run the same business it's running now with fewer employees working fewer hours.

If that's the case, then why haven't they been doing that up until now?  Why has Papa John's been employing people they don't need?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Oh for fuck's sake, the guy is just being honest.  Nobody is going to take that kind of hit.  He'd have to be charging more than a fuckin' pizza is worth to cover all that health insurance.   Meanwhile back at the ranch, since everybody else's healthcare policies are more, as well as their electricity, and their gasoline, and their food, and every other goddam thing they need... they have less discretionary funds in their budgets to buy 30-dollar pizzas.
> 
> You people just don't get it.  Run, don't walk, to your nearest community college and take a beginning course in economics.  Of course, THAT's gonna cost you more as well, so....  enjoy the Obama economy.



Oh for fuck's sake...if the country were REALLY going to hell you'd move away.  Why are Y
you still here?  My guess is the "free stuff" you take for granted.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

Papa Johns cuts employees and hours he makes fewer pizzas and takes longer to deliver

Good business model


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Nov 11, 2012)

You know what? This lunacy is kind of brilliant because I'm now actually kind of hungry for some Papa John's pizza.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

konradv said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Don't be silly.  It is all about what the consumer will buy.

Price is king, especially with Democrats. 

You are aware that the Liberal is the least likely demographic to buy an American union made automobile, right?


But America, and Suzie, gets what she voted for this time.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



These are the same dumbasses who last week were predicting a Romney landslide.  They dont have any idea what they are talking about.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

If you're working at a pizza joint at pizza joint wages and no healthcare insurance,

you're probably eligible for Medicaid anyway, so where's the gain for the taxpayer to keep those workers as poor as possible?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2012)

Hugo Chavez won his election too. So last Tuesday was the same fucking thing.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 11, 2012)

Clementine said:


> The guy isn't whining about it.   He's telling it like it is and it totally sucks for the employees.   Obamacare is a job killing program, not health care reform.    Most the crap in it is just random taxes on everything from selling your house to hiring more bureaucrats and IRS agents.    It's a clusterfuck and will destroy the private sector.   They claimed it was seriously flawed, but that they'd pass it and then fix it.   It will never be fixed and shouldn't have been shoved through.



Now you guys know that the libtardes have to come up with a *story* to defend the clusterfuck known as obamacare, never mind what business has been trying to tell them it would do, and I can't wait til they pass their *Tax the rich* shit too, it will also adversely impact small business and hence unemployment will skyrocket. I predict a ten percent unemployment at about the 2 year mark.. we're at 7.9 Right now.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Papa Johns cuts employees and hours he makes fewer pizzas and takes longer to deliver
> 
> Good business model




Yes, his business will suffer, but you had better believe the squeeze will be on to get more productivity out of those poor dough-slingers in the hours that they actually do get to work. 

But most of those working poor pizza makers probably voted for Obama. 


They get what they voted for.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 11, 2012)

Papa John's Announces Third Quarter 2012 Results


EPS Increased 25.0% on Comparable Sales Increases of 2.5% for North America and 6.9% for International 


LOUISVILLE, Ky.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- Papa John's International, Inc. (NASDAQ: PZZA) today announced financial results for the three and nine months ended September 23, 2012. 

Highlights 

Third quarter earnings per diluted share of $0.55 in 2012, an increase of 25.0% over earnings per diluted share of $0.44 in 2011 
56 global net restaurant openings during the quarter 
2012 earnings guidance raised to a range of $2.53 to $2.63; comparable sales guidance raised for both North America (updated guidance range of +3.0% to +4.0%) and International (updated guidance range of +6.0% to +7.0%) 
Papa John's International, Inc. | Press Releases


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Hugo Chavez won his election too. So last Tuesday was the same fucking thing.



Hugo is still alive?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...



How come they never say, "Increased costs will mean we need to cut CEO Salaries" - 

Or 

"Increased costs mean we won't sponsor that vanity Bowl Game this fall". 

Nope. Got to cut those employee benefits, and then wonder why we get a consumer backlash against our product.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papa Johns cuts employees and hours he makes fewer pizzas and takes longer to deliver
> ...



Parts of me wants Obama to do what France just did. Parts of me that is...Right up the ass!


----------



## konradv (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Got some cites?  All I see are claims with no back up.  Prove that liberals are least likely to buy a union car.  If price is such a big deal, it's because the "underclass" has been shafted sine the 80s.  BTW, do you think calling Americans that is going to help the Republicans next time?


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...





The expense of Obamacare will only kick in now, after the election. 

(Let me know if I need to repeat that for you a third time,  dumbass)

The expense to Papa John's was avoidable with the election of Romney.


But Suzie the sauce spreader voted for this.  She is just going to have to work faster.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papa Johns cuts employees and hours he makes fewer pizzas and takes longer to deliver
> ...



If Papa John is such a genius he should have been getting more productivity regardless of whether he pays more for healthcare or not. 

We hear this same nonsense every time we raise the minimum wage


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Papa John's Announces Third Quarter 2012 Results
> 
> 
> EPS Increased 25.0% on Comparable Sales Increases of 2.5% for North America and 6.9% for International
> ...



Oh my!  Are you reminding us that Papa John's also operates overseas in socialist countries????

And makes money there?????


----------



## konradv (Nov 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama - crushing the little guy!
> ...



Peyton Manning needs to get paid.  Sorry Suzie, it's franks and beans again tonight.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

konradv said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Liberals are the least likely to buy American, as well as the least likely to help the poor. 

You are takers. 

I am surprised you would be shocked by these well-known facts.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 11, 2012)

konradv said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



worked for you asshole. you've called Republicans every name in the book.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

konradv said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Elections have consequences.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



No it wasn't.  Low wage Papa John's workers would have continued to be eligible for Medicaid.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nobody is arguing that Papa John is genius. 

They will simply make the same conclusion that everyone else in small business will make, now that they are the victims of an unleashed Obama. 

Keep employees to a minimum, and make the employees produce more.


----------



## jan (Nov 11, 2012)

> Elections have consequences.



Yes they do...and a consequence of this election is that *ROMNEY WON'T BE PRESIDENT!!!!!  *lolololololol!!!!!  

A consequence I can certainly live with quite easily.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh, you mean like the recession the Republicans like Gingrich predicted in the early nineties when the minimum wage was raised?  

THAT minimum wage?


----------



## konradv (Nov 11, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Have I?  I think you're projecting.  Come up with a substantive post and maybe I'll care what you say.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Clearly, you are flailing pathetically.   

Nobody disputes the cost of pizza goes up under Obamacare.

Clearly, this cost is the direct result of the implementation of Obamacare.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

konradv said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



You will run away.

I will give you the several links which prove you liberals are the least likely Demographic to buy America or help the poor if you agree to stick around, discuss it and take your beatdown.



Deal?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



If you can make your employees produce more you should do it regardless. It's called good business practice.

And I thought Papa John was a genius


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not always.  Should we add business management to the long, long list of topics about which you are demonstrably ignorant?


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

jan said:


> > Elections have consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You will be pissed when you are expected to crank out 5 more pizzas per shift for no extra pay.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > > Elections have consequences.
> ...



Well, probably not, because as long as Papa Johns keep acting like assholes, less folks will buy their pizzas.. so not so much.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > jan said:
> ...



Doesn't work that way in the real world. 

The most efficient wins.


----------



## zeke (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > > Elections have consequences.
> ...


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

MORE DOUGH!  MORE SAUCE!!!  FASTER, FOOLS!!!!!


----------



## konradv (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



What's efficient about settling for bottom-of-the-barrel employees, willing to take whatever is given them?  Any decent employee with will be going down the block.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

konradv said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





Bottom of the barrel employees are the ones who get their hours cut.

It is hilarious watching you commies attempt to talk business management.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



You can't refute the point that low wage workers without healthcare insurance are generally eligible for Medicaid?

Is that why you didn't even try?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

The CEO sang a different tune to shareholders in August:

*"We're not supportive of Obamacare, like most businesses in our industry. But our business model and unit economics are about as ideal as you can get for a food company to absorb Obamacare," he said.

"If Obamacare is in fact not repealed, we will find tactics to shallow out any Obamacare costs and core strategies to pass that cost onto consumers in order to protect our shareholders best interests," Schnatter vowed.*

In other words, he assured the shareholders that this was no big deal.

Papa John's: 'Obamacare' will raise pizza prices - POLITICO.com


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

So, how many Papa John's pizzas per year would you guess the average patron buys?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



I've already showed you I have operated higher budgets than you, Want to add business efficiency?


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



That is a red herring.

The fact being discussed here is that Obamacare directly adds to the cost of doing business for Papa John.

Are you disputing this?

A simple yes or no would do nicely, chump. 


ROTFL


----------



## GuyPinestra (Nov 11, 2012)

konradv said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



To do WHAT, exactly?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> So, how many Papa John's pizzas per year would you guess the average patron buys?



If he has any taste in pizza....one


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Papa John's Announces Third Quarter 2012 Results
> ...



Nope just showing that Papa johns profits are up under Obama and they are doing fine.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



OK.  That is some funny shit right there.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> The CEO sang a different tune to shareholders in August:
> 
> *"We're not supportive of Obamacare, like most businesses in our industry. But our business model and unit economics are about as ideal as you can get for a food company to absorb Obamacare," he said.
> 
> ...



No he assured the shareholders that the company would take all steps to mitigate obamcare's damage.  That's what they are doing.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Make pizzas, working harder for less.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > > Elections have consequences.
> ...



5 pizzas over 8 hours?

damn...what a slave driver


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > jan said:
> ...



That is 5* more* pizzas per shift.  It is incremental to what they must currently produce.

You really aren't the sharpest Crayola in the 64 pack, are you?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2012)

Godbless the FREE MARKET. May it survive unlike in North Korea and Cuba.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The CEO sang a different tune to shareholders in August:
> ...




but... but... he is being GREEEEEEDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



His point is that the taxpayer is already subsidizing the healthcare of Papa Johns employees


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The CEO sang a different tune to shareholders in August:
> ...



What part of the word 'ideal' don't you understand, least intelligent poster on USMB?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2012)

Humanity owes everything to the free market and those white men from Greece!


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Clearly, not to where Papa Johns costs are not rising.

Do you dispute that Papa John's costs are rising?

You people are complete morons sometimes.


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 11, 2012)

'Likely' is the telling word, Papa John may have to pay just a bit more in taxes so the asshole takes it out on working Americans. Write the greedy bastard and tell him to stick his pizza where the sun dont shine.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama - crushing the little guy!
> ...



Cut CEO salaries? Are you crazy? Companies won't get good talent if they don't pay them *400 *times more than their employees. Geez, where you been?


----------



## Greenbeard (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Clearly, you are flailing pathetically.
> 
> Nobody disputes the cost of pizza goes up under Obamacare.
> 
> Clearly, this cost is the direct result of the implementation of Obamacare.



What do pizzas cost at their Massachusetts locations?


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Just pointed out that konradv the commie ran like the weakstick that he is. 


LOL


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2012)

When you raise taxes on someone(business) they pass that onto the consumer. You're not fucking over the rich! It shifts the fucking curve to a higher price to the consumer! 

Learn some economics or stfu!


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 11, 2012)

So let me get this straight.

He CAN afford to give away 2 million free pizzas, but CAN'T afford an extra .14 cents per pizza for employee healthcare. 

And why can't he raise the price of his pizza by .14? Who the fuck is going to complain about that? 

This is a cheap political ploy, nothing more.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Aw, shucks. 

American industry just won't rollover and play dead to totalitarianism as you had hoped.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> When you raise taxes on someone(business) they pass that onto the consumer. You're not fucking over the rich! It shifts the fucking curve to a higher price to the consumer!
> 
> Learn some economics or stfu!



Where did you get your economics degree?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



OMG....5 pizzas a day

What a tool you are. What does Papa Johns do when the cost of supplies, or gas, or electric or local taxes go up?

More pizzas.....more pizzas.... More PIZZAS


Just an aside....I bought the 128 pack because it had a crayon sharpener. My Crayons are ALWAYS sharp


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



The cost is 15 cents per pizza.  That's a loss of $15 in revenue for every 100 pizzas.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> He CAN afford to give away 2 million free pizzas, but CAN'T afford an extra .14 cents per pizza for employee healthcare.
> 
> ...




Who said he couldn't 'afford' it?

Suzie is just going to have to work faster to help keep the profits up.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Suzie is already working as hard as she can, and she is just freaking exhausted when she gets home. 

Now, her fingers are going to be bleeding as well. 


Hopey Changey.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight.
> ...



So why can't he raise the cost of each pizza by .15? Please tell me you think the consumer is going to notice or care.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Everyone's costs are rising. Do you dispute that Papa John is doing just fine in this economy? Do you dispute his massive profits? Has he had to sell off any of his palatial estate? 

You people are incredible corporate shills ALL THE FUCKING TIME.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> When you raise taxes on someone(business) they pass that onto the consumer. You're not fucking over the rich! It shifts the fucking curve to a higher price to the consumer!
> 
> Learn some economics or stfu!



It also increases the buying power of every employee who financially benefits from the new law,

and that increase makes its way into the economy as consumption.

YOU learn some economics.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 11, 2012)

Papa John already pays those kids so little, they can't even eek out a living and they work so hard.  How do these cheapskate employers expect the kids to move out of their parents' home when they can't make a few bucks.  

That guy needs to concentrate on being fair to his employees and giving them insurance.  Instead, he is interested in filling his own pockets some more, just like all these other employers.

Screwing over the employees is the name of the game these days.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



True.   And all business will do what is necessary to offset and mitigate them to stay competitive.


Suzie is just going to have to work harder and faster.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 11, 2012)

The left should absolutely boycott Papa John's, and Chick Fil A, Longhorn, Red Lobster, Olive Garden, and all the rest.    They can stay home and stop eating out all together.

What Papa Johns will do, and all the others is not increase their workforce here, but start expansion in countries that are more hospitable.  As the left succeeds franchises will close here and open elsewhere.    If the left wants to boycott, let them.  All that will do is show these companies that there really isn't a future in the US and they will act accordingly.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 11, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> He CAN afford to give away 2 million free pizzas, but CAN'T afford an extra .14 cents per pizza for employee healthcare.
> 
> ...



Maybe he likes the messiah's word R E V E N G E or is the messiah the only one allowed to exact R E V E N G E?


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Papa John already pays those kids so little, they can't even eek out a living and they work so hard.  How do these cheapskate employers expect the kids to move out of their parents' home when they can't make a few bucks.
> 
> That guy needs to concentrate on being fair to his employees and giving them insurance.  Instead, he is interested in filling his own pockets some more, just like all these other employers.
> 
> Screwing over the employees is the name of the game these days.





And now, they have to pick up the pace.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2012)

Why won't the fucking left boycott all corporations? They're all fucking evil within their minds.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Papa John already pays those kids so little, they can't even eek out a living and they work so hard.  How do these cheapskate employers expect the kids to move out of their parents' home when they can't make a few bucks.
> ...



Still waiting for you to explain why he can't raise the price of his pizza by .14? Oh that's right, you can't. Because that would be the end of this ridiculous political charade.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight.
> ...



Why does keeping American workers as poor as possible have so much appeal to you?


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



They could.   But they will mitigate the costs by making their organizations more efficient.

Suzie better get some sleep.  She will be working harder.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The left should absolutely boycott Papa John's, and Chick Fil A, Longhorn, Red Lobster, Olive Garden, and all the rest.    They can stay home and stop eating out all together.
> 
> What Papa Johns will do, and all the others is not increase their workforce here, *but start expansion in countries that are more hospitable. * As the left succeeds franchises will close here and open elsewhere.    If the left wants to boycott, let them.  All that will do is show these companies that there really isn't a future in the US and they will act accordingly.



You mean like countries with universal government healthcare?


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



The best you can do is a weak strawman.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Are you saying that an efficient company, where employees receive healthcare insurance as part of their compensation,

is somehow inferior to an inefficient company where employees get shit wage and shit benefits?

Are you mentally retarded?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 11, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The left should absolutely boycott Papa John's, and Chick Fil A, Longhorn, Red Lobster, Olive Garden, and all the rest.    They can stay home and stop eating out all together.
> 
> What Papa Johns will do, and all the others is not increase their workforce here, but start expansion in countries that are more hospitable.  As the left succeeds franchises will close here and open elsewhere.    If the left wants to boycott, let them.  All that will do is show these companies that there really isn't a future in the US and they will act accordingly.



A lot of people who make such low wages stay home already, don't you all know what you've created?


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Carbineer, you keep getting destroyed and then come back with either red herrings or weak strawman arguments. 

Up your game if you expect to hang with us in this discussion.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



You don't deny it.  It stands unrefuted.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Carbineer, you keep getting destroyed and then come back with either red herrings or weak strawman arguments.
> 
> Up your game if you expect to hang with us in this discussion.



Your use of baseless ridicule is classic fallacy.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The left should absolutely boycott Papa John's, and Chick Fil A, Longhorn, Red Lobster, Olive Garden, and all the rest.    They can stay home and stop eating out all together.
> ...



The consumer decides how much they will pay for a pizza. 


Or a car.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Carbineer, you keep getting destroyed and then come back with either red herrings or weak strawman arguments.
> 
> Up your game if you expect to hang with us in this discussion.



Marxist don't have a case but they're good at brainwashing the idiocy.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Papa John's has big plans to expand in the UK, 

you know,

the country infamous for its socialized medicine.  Why isn't the CEO complaining about that?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 11, 2012)

OK, He said 11-14 cents more a pizza-o.k. big deal, just do it. 

Second, it would be the same if Romney won because Romney would not be able to repeal Obamacare with a Democratic Senate so would he have made this big a production out of cutting hours if Romney won? No but he's a big Romney donor and a sore loser. 

Third, he's going to lose business because many who voted for Obama won't order pizza from him anymore. 

And finally, Papa John's pizza sucks.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Carbineer, you keep getting destroyed and then come back with either red herrings or weak strawman arguments.
> ...



But he tries SO HARD!


LOL


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The left should absolutely boycott Papa John's, and Chick Fil A, Longhorn, Red Lobster, Olive Garden, and all the rest.    They can stay home and stop eating out all together.
> ...



Few do have universal government healthcare.   The most successful have a program where the individual pays toward their own healthcare.   The communist countries who have already determined that universal government healthcare doesn't work is transitioning into privatization now.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> *OK, He said 11-14 cents more a pizza-o.k. big deal, just do it. *Second, it would be the same if Romney won because Romney would not be able to repeal Obamacare with a Democratic Senate so would he have made this big a production out of cutting hours if Romney won? No but he's a big Romney donor and a sor loser. Third, he's going to lose business because many who voted for Obama won't order pizza from him anymore. And finally, Papa John's pizza sucks.





He is not going to 'just do it.'

Papa Johns is a publically traded multinational. 

You had better believe they will act to mitigate costs first and foremost. 


Faster, better and cheaper built the modern world.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > *OK, He said 11-14 cents more a pizza-o.k. big deal, just do it. *Second, it would be the same if Romney won because Romney would not be able to repeal Obamacare with a Democratic Senate so would he have made this big a production out of cutting hours if Romney won? No but he's a big Romney donor and a sor loser. Third, he's going to lose business because many who voted for Obama won't order pizza from him anymore. And finally, Papa John's pizza sucks.
> ...



Good thing Papa Johns is none of those.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, He said 11-14 cents more a pizza-o.k. big deal, just do it.
> 
> Second, it would be the same if Romney won because Romney would not be able to repeal Obamacare with a Democratic Senate so would he have made this big a production out of cutting hours if Romney won? No but he's a big Romney donor and a sore loser.
> 
> ...



Right, right, and right


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Corn-in-my-poop is about as sharp as a bowling ball. 

Papa John's Pizza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Greenbeard (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Papa John's Pizza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Doesn't indicate whether the average Papa John's franchise even _has_ 50 full-time employees. Do they?


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 11, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Papa John's Pizza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Hmmm, that does seem unlikely. 

Financial Requirements

Investment:
Minimum Net Worth:	$250K-2MM
Cash Investment:	$varies
Total Investment:	$115.8-549.5K
Average Total Investment:	$333K

Fees:
Initial Franchise Fee:	$25K/Unit
Average Franchise Fee:	$25K
On-Going Royalty:	5%
Average Royalty:	5%
Advertising Fee:	2.82%

Average Number of Employees:   *8 Full-time, 18 Part-time*

Papa Johns International


----------



## onthedl (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



"I will give you the several links which prove you liberals are the least likely Demographic to buy America or help the poor"

I don't care to make a deal with you, but could you please provide something to substantiate this?  Thank you.


----------



## Greenbeard (Nov 11, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Then what are we even talking about here? Obamacare won't make those franchise owners cover their employees anyway.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



In the real world, people don't buy from companies run by assholes.  

Papa Johns is pretty much acting like assholes. People won't buy their tomato flavored cardboard when they hear that.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> He's a pussy.
> 
> 
> But I like his pizza anyway


Typical braindead zombie Liberal. Doesn't understand *OR* care what his/her actions have on others.

"I got mine!" is all they're about.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Stop talking, please.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Blaming Obama's re-election for layoffs will be a hot fad for awhile.  It's exactly the kind of thing people do who aren't capable of taking responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I figured whining about it makes him seem like a cry baby.
> 
> *Since when do corporations complain about costs going up to the public?* Should I expect to read the Walmart CEO bitching about the price of gas to fuel their trucks? Costco going to demand I take interest in skyrocketing prices for uniform production?



Since Tuesday, when 51% of America re-elected the second coming of Jimmy Carter...

It's just another decision the big gov forced on big business, you and I will pay for it, no big deal, we can afford all their dumb ass decisions...


----------



## GoneBezerk (Nov 11, 2012)

Applebee's founder and owner was a Democrap until Obamination started fucking things up. He said he has cut workers hours to prevent them from being full time employees that require Obamacare benefits. 

Applebees and Papa Johns understand they can't raise the price of their food $2-$5 per order just to pay for worker's healthcare because they will lose business. People will quit eating their food if they are spending so much to eat food.

Eating at home or off the McDonalds $1 menu will be their new meal choice.


----------



## Black_Label (Nov 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Obamacare results in a 13 cents increase in each pizza.
> 
> 
> This guy is a dick, and his pizza sucks.  I would boycott him if I wasn't already doing so because of the quality.



I completely agree. Papa John can eat shit or even worse, one of his pizzas.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Blaming Obama's re-election for layoffs will be a hot fad for awhile.  It's exactly the kind of thing people do who aren't capable of taking responsibility for their own actions.



They will point to rightwing led companies laying off employees out of spite

Meanwhile the country will still add 150,000 employees a month


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 11, 2012)

The most successful franchises will be owned by immigrants who will use the principles of chain migration to employ only family members and avoid no end of regulations and taxes imposed on an American in the same business.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Nov 11, 2012)

It's basic economics...thus liberals are too fucking stupid to understand.

If Papa Johns didn't have competition from Dominos, any other fast food place or even Tombstone...then they could raise prices for Obama's bullshit, but since they need to operate with a profit they can't just add millions to their operating costs so their pizza maker with a HS degree can go get FREE knee surgery.

Elections have consequences....


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 11, 2012)

If Papa Johns runs such a shitty business model that a .14 cent increase will affect their business that much, then the market place will weed them out and allow another pizza chain to fill the gap that Papa Johns can't fill because of their poor business model. 

How come Pizza Hut isn't complaining?
How come Dominos isn't complaining?

Our country places a priority on people being able to get healthcare over trivial items such as pizza. If Papa Johns can't adapt to the market conditions they will be left behind. Gotta love capitalism.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 11, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> If Papa Johns runs such a shitty business model that a .14 cent increase will affect their business that much, then the market place will weed them out and allow another pizza chain to fill the gap that Papa Johns can't fill because of their poor business model.
> 
> How come Pizza Hut isn't complaining?
> How come Dominos isn't complaining?
> ...



Where in the hell did you get a figure, much less $0.14??

If you had a clue, it's the pennies you need to watch, the dollars will take care of themselves...

How many company's have you operated and made the daily decisions for?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > He's a pussy.
> ...



No.  It's a shame that workers lose out, but people need to see what this legislation is doing to the economy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I figured whining about it makes him seem like a cry baby.
> ...



again, guy, there's a simple enough solution where big business won't be involved. 

Simply have single payer Canadian Style Health Care.  

But you can't say, "Health Care should be provided by employers" and then balk when we make sure that they are providing it.  

That's like.... retarded.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> I bet HE personally wont take a hit. He'll cut as many employees as he can before he takes a cut personally. Most would do the same. It's the human way.



It's business bro.  If businesses just laid down and took it in the ass everytime political actions cost them money, how many would still be in business?


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Yea, all that punishment the poor people get from Obamacare. With all those that can now be healthy, I can imagine they must hate Obama.


Our country has one of the lowest ranked healthcare systems in the world. How are you ok with that?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> It's basic economics...thus liberals are too fucking stupid to understand.
> 
> If Papa Johns didn't have competition from Dominos, any other fast food place or even Tombstone...then they could raise prices for Obama's bullshit, but since they need to operate with a profit they can't just add millions to their operating costs so their pizza maker with a HS degree can go get FREE knee surgery.
> 
> Elections have consequences....



Was Dominoes exempted from the law?


----------



## Freewill (Nov 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Blaming Obama's re-election for layoffs will be a hot fad for awhile.  It's exactly the kind of thing people do who aren't capable of taking responsibility for their own actions.
> ...



And lose an equal amount.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > If Papa Johns runs such a shitty business model that a .14 cent increase will affect their business that much, then the market place will weed them out and allow another pizza chain to fill the gap that Papa Johns can't fill because of their poor business model.
> ...



This is the figure the CEO of Papa Johns himself cited.  

Papa John's John Schnatter Says 'Obamacare' Will Up Pizza Price - ABC News

He quickly backed off of that when Papa Johns got a lot of negative feedback that hey, maybe their employees kids should be able to see a doctor for an extra .14.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Move to Canada if you want single payer dumb ass...

How "retarded" are you? 

Where in the hell do you think $0.14 a pizza is going to cover the cost of health care insurance??

Your not "retarded" your just FUCKING STUPID!!!!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

You know who doesn't get affected by this part of Obamacare?

The businesses run by people with enough business sense and acumen to create and maintain a profitable enterprise without having to treat their employees like dirt.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> You know who doesn't get affected by this part of Obamacare?
> 
> The businesses run by people with enough business sense and acumen to create and maintain a profitable enterprise without having to treat their employees like dirt.



Yeah so only the most successful businesses should get credibility.  The ones that are still building, or struggling because of a hurting economy...fuck those ones.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > It's basic economics...thus liberals are too fucking stupid to understand.
> ...



Dominos has kept their pizza charge exactly the same, and they are hiring employees still. Go down to your local Dominos, I'm willing to bet they are hiring.

Also, I would like to point out that when Obamacare took effect a while ago, not one single employer took any measures to cost cut. They only started cost cutting the moment Obama got elected.


Coincidence? No, not really.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

Someone should let these businesses in on the secret that if you just simply step up your acumen game, you can be impervious to detrimental economic conditions.

Obama maybe?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know why people eat that nasty ass corporate pizza anyway.  It's bread and cheese with fucking ketchup on it.  It's disgusting.  In reality they ought to just be happy people are even eating the shit at all.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

Paulie said:


> I don't know why people eat that nasty ass corporate pizza anyway.  It's bread and cheese with fucking ketchup on it.  It's disgusting.  In reality they ought to just be happy people are even eating the shit at all.



I usually order from local pizza shops, they tend to have some seriously good pizza.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

Photonic said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why people eat that nasty ass corporate pizza anyway.  It's bread and cheese with fucking ketchup on it.  It's disgusting.  In reality they ought to just be happy people are even eating the shit at all.
> ...



Of course they do.  Just like you can get better burgers at local joints instead of McDonalds.  

Subway is a decent corporate food chain, but there's not a whole lot beyond that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Naw... too cold.  

We can fix this country, why should I have to move.   

Your party couldn't get elected in this economy, they never will again. We'll have single payer eventually.  

Again, this was Papa John's figure, not mine. I don't know how many cardboard pizzas they sell.  

My first job- ever- was making Pizzas, and I made about 100 pizzas a night.  so .14 x 100 x 365?  Meh... Maybe.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



What do you mean "your party"?  You're a republican are you not?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Bull shit


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 11, 2012)

My doctor left medicine because of obamacare.  His office has been taken over by a physician's assistant employed by the county health care system.

That's a pretty severe punishment inflicted on those who believed they would actually GET care from obamacare.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



There is this place called Bay Cities here in california. They cost about 50 cents more, and everything is ultra premium. The owners are assholes, but they give their employees healthcare, and good wages. They understand that happy employees work much harder than wage-drones.

I respect them, they will always have my business because of that.


The point is, you lose the respect of the public and your employees, you lose your business.

To clarify, it's a little Italian deli.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 11, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



In Canada, employers such as Papa Johns would not have to worry about paying their employees healthcare. Makes sense

Take employers out of healthcare


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2012)

Paulie said:


> [
> 
> What do you mean "your party"?  You're a republican are you not?



Well, until you get rid of the Corproate Bloodsuckers and religious nutbags, I'm not associating with you.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

Photonic said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Photonic said:
> ...



A business is only as good as its help.  There's a lot of businesses where good employees are a dime a dozen and anyone is expendable, but there are many where thats not the case.  In my business, there are only a handful of people out of every 100 that are capable of quality work and quality attitude and motivation.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Paulie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > You know who doesn't get affected by this part of Obamacare?
> ...



Papa John's is struggling?

btw, what did Americans do for jobs when the country wasn't blanketed with fast food restaurants?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Hey you ain't telling me anything, those are the same reasons I don't associate with the party.  I was registered republican because there are a lot of local and state level candidates that are very libertarian and run as republicans, and I wanted to be able to vote for them.  But I left after this last primary.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Quality of employment is a massive factor in how effective your workers are.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



We weren't just talking about Papa Johns at that point, it was more of a generalized statement about businesses...that YOU made, btw.


----------



## Avorysuds (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for voting for a guy named Mit Romney that couldn't win SF. You and others helped re-elect Obama by supporting a lOOoOOoOooser!


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2012)

Photonic said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Photonic said:
> ...



This is very true.


----------



## SuMar (Nov 11, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...





Clearly any logic or sense of economics escapes the libs. They chose to buy into Obama's sales pitch.. Live and learn.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 11, 2012)

Slightly over 50% of those who bothered to vote voted for bigger government, more government dependency, less freedom, slower economic growth, miniscule job creation (mostly in the fast food and low wage services sectors), and staglation.

They'll get what the voted for - sadly at the expense of those of us who tried to prevent it.

Thanks, economic illiterate morons.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

boedicca said:


> Slightly over 50% of those who bothered to vote voted for bigger government, more government dependency, less freedom, slower economic growth, miniscule job creation (mostly in the fast food and low wage services sectors), and staglation.
> 
> They'll get what the voted for - sadly at the expense of those of us who tried to prevent it.
> 
> Thanks, economic illiterate morons.



The tears are strong with this one.

Also, they are mildly delicious.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll be fine - I have plenty of financial resource to Go Galt for a few years.

But morons like you will be hurting.

Really.  And I do mean, really.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

boedicca said:


> I'll be fine - I have plenty of financial resource to Go Galt for a few years.
> 
> But morons like you will be hurting.
> 
> Really.  And I do mean, really.



Negative reputation, oh the pain, the humanity!

How will I ever continue forward with my day knowing Boedicca has given me negative reputation!


----------



## boedicca (Nov 11, 2012)

It is a truth universally acknowledged that posters who feel compelled to complain about neg rep are whinging morons.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

boedicca said:


> It is a truth universally acknowledged that posters who feel compelled to complain about neg rep are whinging morons.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Ironic.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 11, 2012)

It's sort of cute when somebody who doesn't grok the English language uses the word ironic.

But just sort of.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

boedicca said:


> It's sort of cute when somebody who doesn't grok the English language uses the word ironic.
> 
> But just sort of.



I really couldn't care less about your complaining, now do you have something to say that's on topic, or are you just going to moan that your negative rep really amounts to nothing?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 11, 2012)

Neg rep?  What neg rep?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Nov 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Blaming Obama's re-election for layoffs will be a hot fad for awhile.  It's exactly the kind of thing people do who aren't capable of taking responsibility for their own actions.
> ...



Which doesn't keep up with population growth, let alone lower the UE rate.

This is success to you?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Nov 11, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



We MANUFACTURED stuff....


----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2012)

*Back to the basic thread:*
*
Papa John's to Cut Workers' Hours over Obamacare*

John Schnatter, CEO of Papa John&#8217;s Pizza announced he will likely be forced to cut back workers' hours because of the cost to businesses of the federal government's takeover of our healthcare system.

Provisions of Obamacare state that employees that work 30 hours a week or more will be automatically considered full-time and must be included in their company's healthcare insurance program. Currently, the eligibility threshold for health insurance is a 40-hour work week, so adding those who work 30 hours a week will cost businesses exponentially more. The higher cost associated with this change is forcing many businesses, especially those in the food service industry, to consider limiting workers to less than 30 hours a week.

In essence, implementation of Obamacare will cut the weekly take home pay of millions of low-wage workers by forcing companies to cut their hours.

Papa John's isn't the only company considering such cutbacks. Rusty Weiss has compiled a list of companies that have already announced layoffs due to Obamacare.

That list includes such companies as Kroger grocery stores, Darden Restaurants (the chain that runs such outlets as Red Lobster, Olive Garden, LongHorn Steakhouse and others), St. Jude Medical, Boston Scientific, medical device manufacturer Stryker, and many more.

There will  be more to come. As companies begin to realize the monumental costs that will be forced upon them due to Obamacare, fewer new jobs will be created, worker's hours and pay will be cut, and it will be harder for entry level workers to transition from part-time to full-time workers as companies have to overcome this massive federal roadblock.

From Papa John's to Cut Workers' Hours over Obamacare


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2012)

boedicca said:


> I'll be fine - I have plenty of financial resource to Go Galt for a few years.
> 
> But morons like you will be hurting.
> 
> Really.  And I do mean, really.



Another Ayn Rand reading loser thinking they are important...


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wrong ObamaCare is to only cost the guy like 5 cents per a pizza he sells facts are out there Right wingers just chose not to use facts


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Applebees to freeze employment thanks to Obamacare:

Zane Tankel, Applebee's Franchisee, Says He Won't Hire Because Of Obamacare (VIDEO)

Their working poor servers and cooks are just going to have to work harder in fewer hours. 

Hey, It is what they voted for!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2012)

I think there's little question that Obamacare has hurt hiring.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> I think there's little question that Obamacare has hurt hiring.



Is that why you don't have a job?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I think there's little question that Obamacare has hurt hiring.
> ...



Either that or the Waffen SS uniform he keeps wearing to interviews...


----------



## Trajan (Nov 11, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> I bet HE personally wont take a hit. He'll cut as many employees as he can before he takes a cut personally. Most would do the same. It's the human way.



and how about the people who own those franchises?


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet HE personally wont take a hit. He'll cut as many employees as he can before he takes a cut personally. Most would do the same. It's the human way.
> ...



They are unlikely to have 50 or more employees.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...



Papa John's is the little guy? They are the 3rd largest pizza chain in America pumping out cheap crap Americans. love. They have a crappy pizza ,crappy service and their bait and switch low price deals are borderline fraud.

But hey... they make it easy, you don't even have to get out of bed to order online.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama - crushing the little guy!
> ...



No.  The poor working servers and food preps who work at all the chain restaurants are the little guy who gets hurt with Obamacare.   dolt.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



No, they get hurt because their Lord and Master John, King of Wage-Slaves, uses them as political bargaining chips.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Photonic said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



All of these multinationals will do what they have to do for self preservation. 

You are rather naive.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 11, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



Bingo!  I wondered when someone would realize that.

Check out Papa Johns site they offer insurance to rull and part time employees.

What a lot of BS thread from several angles.


----------



## Photonic (Nov 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Congratulations, you've just said the most self-forsaking, ignorant statement I've ever read on this forum.


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 11, 2012)

By the Way I Laughed out loud by the OP trying to call Papa Johns the little guy.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Photonic said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Photonic said:
> ...



I got chunks of guys like you in my stool, son. 

You will need to up your game. 

LOL


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 11, 2012)

So, when the CEO complains about costs, he's talking about the chains corporate costs, because Obamacare won't effect any of his franchise owners who have less then 50 employees.

Ha. I have even less pity for his whiny butt.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So, when the CEO complains about costs, he's talking about the chains corporate costs, because Obamacare won't effect any of his franchise owners who have less then 50 employees.
> 
> Ha. I have even less pity for his whiny butt.



All you had to do was read the OP article to avoid coming across rather ignorant on this.


LOL


----------



## Wehrwolfen (Nov 11, 2012)

_Libs Attack Papa Johns Founder As Racist For Warning Obamacare-Related Costs May Lead To Cutbacks​_



*Yes, everything is racist . . . everything.

Via Twitchy:


Theres more
Insanity: Papa Johns, Olive Garden, others attacked as racist for anticipated responses to Obamacare | Twitchy*


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 11, 2012)

4 more years of race bullshit. Great.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 11, 2012)

Wehrwolfen said:


> _Libs Attack Papa Johns Founder As Racist For Warning Obamacare-Related Costs May Lead To Cutbacks​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to the age of Tribalism, America!


We can't survive it.


----------



## Greenbeard (Nov 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So, when the CEO complains about costs, he's talking about the chains corporate costs, because Obamacare won't effect any of his franchise owners who have less then 50 employees.
> 
> Ha. I have even less pity for his whiny butt.



Seems to be the case, yes.


----------



## onthedl (Nov 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > The guy isn't whining about it.   He's telling it like it is and it totally sucks for the employees.   Obamacare is a job killing program, not health care reform.    Most the crap in it is just random taxes on everything from selling your house to hiring more bureaucrats and IRS agents.    It's a clusterfuck and will destroy the private sector.   They claimed it was seriously flawed, but that they'd pass it and then fix it.   It will never be fixed and shouldn't have been shoved through.
> ...


Are you implying Papa John's is a small business?  That is what we are discussing here.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 13, 2013)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...



Was looking into ordering a pizza and found this; they opened their 4,000th restaurant in September...

http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...-c905c561ca7e/PZZA_News_2012_9_13_General.pdf

Amazing how they keep opening these money-losing restaurants.

$10 for 3 topping pizza
$5 for a gigantic cookie
$20 with tip.  

I would have considered ordering it (not my favorite pizza but need a delivery and my place doesn't deliver to my condo)  if it wasn't for their owner pulling crap like this.  Peyton Manning should re-asses his relationship.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 13, 2013)

OP- another whining Pub dupe...time to stop screwing the employees- doesn't he have a year delay...


----------



## nitroz (Oct 13, 2013)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...



Isn't this the same guy who took the multi million dollar hit by providing free pizzas nationwide?

He's mad because his profit margins are going to do down by 1 or 2 %.
In reality, if the prices were passed down to the consumer, it would mean 12 cents a pizza difference.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 13, 2013)

Big surprise.

Schnatter hosted a fundraiser at his home for Mitt Romney in May 2012.

He is a Republican activist and has long supported Republican causes. 

He has as much objectivity as the New York Times


----------



## candycorn (Oct 13, 2013)

I revived the thread from 11 months ago...

It's fun and revealing to look at what was said and hold it up against what actually did happen.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## francoHFW (Oct 13, 2013)

STILL fear mongered, selfish Pubcrappe...


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 13, 2013)

Ted Cruz is totally fos. Pelosi knows what's in it, she just said the public won't know until it starts. It hasn't started YET...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 13, 2013)

This is from Papa John's website:

*Part-time team members (shift leaders, drivers & team members) are eligible to participate in the following programs: 

Health, Future and Life Benefits


Medical and EAP Insurance 
Dental Insurance 
Vision Insurance 
Short-Term Disability 
Hospital Indemnity Insurance 
401(k) Plan 
Paid Vacation 
Term Life and Accidental Death and Dismemberment Insurance *

...so if they tout all those benefits for parttimers, what's their beef with Obamacare exactly???

Better Benefits: Papa John's Restaurants | Papa John's: Better Ingredients. Better Pizza.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 13, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> This is from Papa John's website:
> 
> *Part-time team members (shift leaders, drivers & team members) are eligible to participate in the following programs:
> 
> ...



On that front,  I can agree with them.  There are no more caps on insurance or exemption from pre-existing conditions so it may cost them marginally more.  The insruance companies are probably not in a position to hold anyone up however because there are now competitors for this in and out of state.  It's negligable and all of his competitors are experiencing the same increases (if there are any) so it's a wash.

My thing was that 7 months ago there was "OH MY GOD, IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD".  As was born out by the truth--they are expanding.  

There were a lot of questions at the outset.  Americans and business onwers are seeing the answers are satisfactory.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 13, 2013)

SniperFire said:


> Obama - crushing the little guy!
> 
> America gets what she deserves.
> 
> ...




Even the Presidents of these unions know it is bad for workers and businesses
James P. Hoffa
General President
International Brotherhood of Teamsters

Joseph Hansen
International President
UFCW

D. Taylor
President
UNITE-HERE

Union Letter: Obamacare Will Destroy The Very Health and Wellbeing of Workers


----------

